# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج برامج المؤذن للايفون !

## DARIFBS

*البرنامج الاول: *   *iPray: Prayer Times & Qibla Compass*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    البرنامج الثاني :  *Azan Alarm Clock*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    _جميع الملفات المحملة مغلقة بباسورد:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## rooney

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب

----------


## al_hadad

الله ينور عليك

----------

